# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Μανια

## deleted_member

Σ'αυτο εδω το θρεντ θα μοιραζομαστε τις σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα που νιωσαμε σε περιπτωσεις μανιας,με τι χρωματα θα ζωγραφιζαμε τη μανια,πως ειμασταν και τι καναμε... 

εγω ειχα νιωσει θεος οτι ειχα υπερφυσικες δυνατοτητες περιτρυγυρισμενος απο γυναικες αγγελους και μου ανηκαν ολα οσα εβλεπα ενα ειδος βασιλια της γης...βεβαια νοσηλευτηκα , συνηρθα και προσγειωθηκα αποτομα...

----------


## νικος32

τα χαπια τα κοψες;Μου εγινε καημος να το κοψω ρε γμτ.Αλλα τπτ.Με βλεπω να τα παιρνω για μια ζωη

----------


## deleted_member

εχεις διπολικη?
sorry αδερφε αλλα εξηγησε μου τι σχεση εχουν τα χαπια σε thread για τη μανια?
τα χαπια μου τα παιρνω αλλα θα ρθει ο καιρος που ο γιατρος θα μου τα κοψει

----------


## katerina31

Γεια σε όλους μιας και είμαι καινούρια στο φόρουμ :Smile: 
Και καλό κουράγιο σε όλα τα μέλη για τον αγώνα που δίνουν καθημερινά με τους εαυτούς τους...

Η δική μου εμπειρία απ τη μανία δεν είναι και τόσο χάι με την καλή έννοια. Για μένα μανία σημαίνει από προσωπική εμπειρία πάντα έλλειψη συγκέντρωσης σ ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα, δουλειά, δεσμό-δεδομένου ότι κάτω από φυσιολογικές συνθήκες είμαι φοβερά μονογαμική-και ροπή σε καταχρήσεις παντώς είδους. Σε μια πρόταση αδυναμία να κρατήσεις τον ειρμό σου και τη ρουτίνα σου. Η ρουτίνα για μένα είναι μια ένδειξη ψυχικής υγείας.

Στο σχετικά πρόσφατο επεισόδιο μανίας που πέρασα, πριν από 2 χρόνια, αντιμετώπισα για πρώτη φορά θέμα παραισθήσεων. Δυσάρεστων όμως που με φρίκαραν απελπιστικά. Συνδεόμουν με έναν άνθρωπο τότε που με είχε τιγκάρει στα ψέμματα για ό,τι κινιόταν γύρω μου και φυσικά γύρω απ το άτομό του. Όταν κατάλαβα τί συνεβαινε και αποφάσισα να τον διώξω από τη ζωή μου, δεν ξέρω, μάλλον φοβήθηκα για το τί θα πει ο κόσμος, ακόμα και η οικογένειά μου, και προσπάθησα να κρατήσω το θέατρο του παραλόγου που χε παιχτεί σε βάρος μου μέσα μου.
Αυτόν τον άνθρωπο τον φοβόμουν όσο τίποτα άλλο για τα mind games που μου έπαιζε μάλλον για να διασκεδάζει σαδιστικά με την απόγνωση που ήξερε οτι προκαλούσε. Ένιωσα τόση πίεση μέσα μου αλλά και τόση μοναξιά δεδομένου ότι είχα χαθεί από φίλους και γνωστούς, γιατί μου είχε περάσει το μήνυμα ότι όλοι με υπονόμευαν και μόνο αυτός νοιαζόταν πραγματικά για μένα. Η μόνη μου παρέα ήταν οι φόβοι μου που κάποια στιγμή μετατράπηκαν σε live θρίλλερ. Αυτό απ ότι έμαθα αφού συνήλθα λέγεται μανία καταδίωξης.... και ευτυχώς κράτησε μόνο 2 εβομάδες.

Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει εγώ είναι ότι η μανία ,στην αρχή της τουλάχιστον που μοοοόλις εμφανίζει συμπτώματα, όπως διαταραχές όρεξης, ύπνου και libido, λειτουργεί σαν ένα προειδοποιητικό καμπανάκι στο διπολικό και όχι μόνο ότι κάτι στη ζωή του του δημιουργεί εσωτερική πίεση που ξεσπά, αν δεν καταπολεμήσει έγκαιρα αυτό το κάτι, σα μανιακό επεισόδιο.

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας πάνω στο τελευταίο και όχι μόνο...

Καλώς σας βρήκα

----------


## deleted_member

Γεια σου Κατερινα,
καταρχην να συστηθω ειμαι φοιτητης ιατρικης 20 χρονων διπολικος και θα ηθελα να σε προσκαλεσω στο φορουμ της Ελληνικης Διπολικης Οργανωσης(ΕΔΟ) http://bipolar.gr/forum/ οπου θα βρεις ολα οσα θελεις σε σχεση με το διπολισμο...
Στο θεμα μας ομως συμφωνα με τη δικη μου εμπειρια για ενα διαστημα μερικων μηνων εισαι ανεβασμενος ζεις μια ζωη εντονη μια πολυ δημιουργικη ζωη εχεις ευφορια και σεξουαλικα εισαι καλα γενικα εχεις μια πολυ ανεβασμενη ρουτινα αυτο λεγεται υπομανια και ειναι προαγγελος της μανιας.Τωρα η μανια ειναι κατι αρρωστο, το μυαλο σου δουλευει σε δαιμομνιωδεις ρυθμους βγαζεις εργο μηνα μεσα σε μια βδομαδα σεξουαλικα εισαι υπεργραστηριος εχεις μια εντονη ευφορια μια ηδονη μια εκσταση κοιμασαι λιγο αποδιδεις πολυ μπορει να εχεις ψυχωτικα συμπτωματα εχεις ακραια συμπεριφορα καταναλωνεις αλκοολ η ναρκωτικα...
Βεβαια καιγεσαι αυτοκαταστρεφεσαι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα χρειαζεσαι νοσηλεια και μετα περνας την καταθλιψη που σημαινει μικρη συγκεντρωση καθολου λιμπιντο ελλειψη ορεξης και αδυναμια...
Αυτα και σε περιμενω στο site της ΕΔΟ !

----------

